# Trying to flush mount my new wheels



## curbappeaL (Oct 4, 2016)

what is the best offset / tire size for wheels that are 18x8? I have an Eco with stock wheels measuring 17x7.
I want them to sit flush with little wheel gap. I also ordered KSport Coilovers so I will be lowering a bit. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.

I would like them to sit like the attached picture(with no rubbing of course) Any help is GREATLY appreciated


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

1" wheel spacers can get you there I believe with your factory wheels.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

19x8 +35, 235/40


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The Eco wheels are 42mm offset. In order to be flush with the fenders you'd have to bring them out to at least a 32-35mm offset.

If you want to know exactly how much get a plumb bob and tape it to the fender lined up directly centerline with the wheel. Measure the distance between the line and the top of the tire and you'll have your number.

You could also buy a stack of bolt washers from you hardware store and slide them over your lug bolts. Deduct or add as many washers as you need to get the desired look and then measure the thickness. This is ONLY TEMPORARY! DO NOT drive the vehicle like this!

Just know that too large of a spacer may require you to step up to a wheel *adapter* since anything, generally, more than 8-10mm reduces the lug bolt thread pitch too much that it compromises its ability to keep the wheel secured.


----------



## curbappeaL (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm buying aftermarket wheels to put on my eco, my question was whats a good offset and tire for a wheel that is 18x8?


----------

